# First gun looking for a 1911



## LazyChandler (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello All,

I will be in the market soon for my first handgun. I love the 1911 look but I've been reading around and noticed that they have a lot of problems. Would you recommend this to a new kid on the block? My price range is about $500 and I was looking into the Prada GI Expert. 

This weapon will be used for the shooting range only.

Any thoughts/recommendations would be great.

Thank you.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

For a first gun and for that amount of $, bunch of folks would probably recommend a 9mm like a Glock, XD, FNP, etc or a CZ. Usually reliable out of box and ammo much cheaper. For 1911 in that price range, I've been real pleased with a RIA Tactical. 2000+rds and no jams. Accurate and if needed good customer service.


----------



## LazyChandler (Jan 17, 2009)

I was either looking at the RIA or Para 1911. I just love the look of it but if it's not a good idea for a first gun, then maybe I shouldn't. Thanks for the response.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Para Ord makes some really good guns. I've not got my hands on the new GI Expert yet. I did check out the pictures and it looked to be a lot like the Springfield Mil Spec. To bad it don't have the ramped barrel like most Para's do.

If it's a 1911 you are looking for that one more than likely is a good one. You might want to look at some others that are more time tested though. Springfield, Rock Island,make some real good ones and might even save you a little money.

The great thing about a 1911 is there are a whole lot of after market parts to make your 1911 uniquely yours. If you do end up with the Para please post pics and a range report. I'd love to see how it does on the range.brokenimage


----------



## tooquick11 (Dec 24, 2008)

You might want to look at a sa xd. 1911 grip, caliber selection to your preference, and proven reliable. Not to mention in your price range. (I love my xd40 sub)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd say that $500.00 may buy you a pretty good _used_ 1911.
If you choose wisely, your "new" gun will be slick and well broken-in, and will have had repaired any problem it may have originally had.
I would look for a Series 70 Colt, rather than any of the new, non-Colt crop, but that's more a prejudice than it is fact-based.
Also, I would take a wise and experienced friend along, to help you choose your gun.


----------

